# Que cámara de vigilancia es mejor?



## Meta (Ene 22, 2008)

En las característica de las  minicaámras de vigilancia, te dicen datos como estos.

f=2.5 mm

f = 16 mm

Qué es y cual es el mejor?

EDIT:

Otra cosa, las hay de 12GHz y de 2.4G.

¿Cuál es mejor y en qué se diferencia ya que las dos alcanzas los 50 metros y en apariencia es igual?


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 22, 2008)

depende,
depende deque necesites ver.

las camaras buenas son las que se austan a tus necesidades, es decir si tu quieres ver algo a lo lejos tu lente de camara es mejor que tenga mas milimetros de foco.
si tu quieres ver algo mas cerca y a su vez quieres mayor angulo de observacion el lente podria ser de menor numero de mm.

en cuanto a la transmision inhalambrica no sabria decirte pues creo ambas funcionan bien, pero por si acaso yo optaria por la que tenga mayor frecuencia para evitar problemas de interferencia con otras señales cercanas a ese espectro.


----------

